

The 15 most promising start-ups and products of 2013. - byg80
https://medium.com/p/2c78010467f2

======
yiggydyang
Byron - that's a pretty impressive list. What about PocketSuite
([http://pocketsuite.io](http://pocketsuite.io)). It's a mobile app that makes
it easy for independent contractors, freelancers, and busy people to book and
pay each other while on the go.

------
paulhauggis
" Snapzu is a social sharing and discovery platform similar to reddit that
focuses on quality over quantity."

Really, we need another one of these?

